# Problem plants and substances list



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

As you know Poppy is a scavenger and usually finds some kind of decayed and unrecognisable carcass on our walks  With her addiction to balls we've almost solved things but last week the farmer dug up some areas of oil seed rape to investigate a deep draining problem (photo of Poppy enjoying one of the trenches!). When he'd sorted it and filled in the holes there were some giant club roots left on the surface and Poppy was eating them before we knew it. My first thought was that they were just juicy sweet-carb tubers but when I looked online they seem to be a health risk  She seems fine, slightly odd poos but she's behaving alright so hopefully no long lasting issues 

Anyway here's a link to a big list of no no items:

https://www.dogstrust.org.uk/help-advice/factsheets-downloads/factsheetpoisonoussubstances09.pdf


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy behaving normally


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Poppy - such joie de vivre!
The list is scary - and frankly for someone like me who is so ignorant about most things botanical, I wish that they would give a artist's impression of all these potentially lethal plants...


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes I agree, photos needed to distinguish these plants for those of us who are botanically challenged

And hope that Poppy has had no further effects.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's a good challenge for someone. Yes, thank you she seems fine, phew


----------

